# Filterselbstbau im Schwimmteich



## diewiesengrundies (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo als Forumsneulinge erhoffen wir uns hier ganz viele tolle Anregungen und Hilfen.  
Wir haben einen ca.110m² großen Schwimmteich mit ca.200.000l Volumen. Bisher lief nur kurzzeitig ein Filter und bepflanzt haben wir auch noch nicht. Nun möchten wir einen Filter auf Schwerkraftbasis selbst bauen und wären diesbezüglich dankbar über evtl. Erfahrungsberichte oder Bauanleitungen. 
Vielen Dank mal fürs Erste und viele Grüße.
Die Dirnbergers.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterselbstbau im Schwimmteich*

Na Prima und :willkommen

Schau mal hier rein

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterselbstbau im Schwimmteich*

da hab ich was für sie  

 
 
 

P.S.

dies ist keine Werbung :shock 
der Herr Holzapfel hat seine kommerzielle Arbeit auf diesem Gebiet eingestellt
und mir die Unterlagen als Info zur Verfügung gestellt


----------

